
Need new users to try social bookmark site Relinked - Relinked
http://relinked.com
======
DamonHD
Wouldn't this be a really good place to allow a log-in with an existing social
a/c (eg Twitter, FB, G+, ...) to avoid the annoyance and security hazard of
_yet another_ new online a/c?

~~~
Relinked
Yes, thanks for pointing it out. Working on this.

------
tbirrell
What problem does this solve? I'm having a hard time finding a practical
reason to use this.

~~~
Relinked
I was tired of always seeing the same top list on sites like Reddit. Relinked
allow you to remove what you have seen or what you are not interested in.
Concentrate on the stuff you like.

~~~
tbirrell
Does it hide it on reddit? Or on an internal list?

~~~
Relinked
Its an internal list. You can however customize your account, see only certain
topics, even block domains entirely, giving the power to the viewers instead
of the sharers.

------
tmaly
What is the reward / points for? I was not clear on the site.

~~~
Relinked
When sharing links, if users like it, you get points that can then be used to
further promote your links. Your links will show up higher in streams and have
more chance of beign seen by users following those streams. Thanks for asking.
I'll work on explaining this better.

------
5_minutes
Nice easy to remember domainname there, btw

~~~
Relinked
Lol! Thanks! I'm proud of it. Now, if only I could get this thing going! :-)
Cheers!

~~~
5_minutes
What I don't like so much is the dark theme and the actual design looks a
bit... duh. That's what stops me from actually signing up. In fact, dark
"social based" websites, make things look rather amateuristic then anything
else. Take any example you like: reddit, twitter, pinboard, etc.. no dark
themes.

